

Bruce Schneier : I don't use - chanux
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.schneier.com+%22I+don%27t+use%22

======
dlsspy
How much of this is a list of things that people who comment on his posts
don't use? The first one certainly is.

~~~
Semiapies
I'm mystified as to why we should care even if these were all his remarks. I'm
trying to think of _more_ generic and multi-contextual ("Don't use this." "I
don't use conditioner." "They don't use Morse Code anymore, just EBCDIC.")
two-word phrases...

------
junkbit
There's are a number of reasons I don't use online banking. This is one of
them. schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/06/

The only fees I pay are a 75c/month fee for having on-line banking, a $1.50
fee for having a Visa Debit card, fees for using someone else's ATM (which is
why I don't use someone ... schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/09

I don't use online banking, period, and disrecommend it to family and friends.
Call me old-fashioned, but like Mr. James, I know what goes into the sausages.
schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/10/

------
madair
Awesome. Personally I think it's the little boycotts that matter most, they
are about who the boycotter is more than the boycottee. Intrinsically less
hypocritical... _less_. But that's okay, it's like bias, we can't be rid of
it.

You should spell his name right though, he _is_ legend.

~~~
chanux
Yes he _is_ legend. Respect.

Sorry I always spell his name incorrect. And corrected.

------
retroafroman
Point of the story is....if I want security/privacy...don't use anything?

Seriously though, interesting way to illustrate what someone says.

